# A blast from my passed



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

My 25 year Granddaughter is in the process of moving out of state. She stop By and wanted to store some stuff in my garage
Well she had with her the doll cradle that my wife and i build for her when she probably two or three years old.
Surprised it was still around and it’s such good shape my wife and myself build each one of are granddaughters a doll cradle of different styles


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Wow; that's a beaut!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

that is 1st rate John... KUDOS...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I like that ,John, and it has held up over the years,sure looks like she wants to keep it for future use for a great grand child.
Herb


----------



## Oscar36 (Feb 23, 2019)

That must have brought back wonderful memories. Beautiful piece.


----------



## difalkner (Jan 3, 2012)

Good job, John, and a nice story!

David


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Beautiful cradle, John...must be a wonderful feeling to see something that beautiful last so long AND that it's appreciated so much as to want to keep it for the future. It must have been grand to think of the fun time you and your wife had in building it. I'm sure you are proud of your granddaughter for the feelings she has for the cradle.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

Brilliant, thanks for showing us.


----------



## ranman (Oct 27, 2017)

Does it look better than new? Age does some wonderous things. That's beautiful.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 9, 2010)

Nice. And at least a doll won't outgrow one. I've got a rocking chair my folks had made for me - in about 1941/2. Still in great condition. Well made things tend to last.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Definitely a family heirloom John.


----------



## sreilly (May 22, 2018)

Beautiful work John.


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

Wow! it is so beautiful


----------



## Multiwood (Feb 24, 2013)

Very nice John


----------



## roxanne562001 (Feb 5, 2012)

Very nice she took great care of it.


----------



## Danman1957 (Mar 14, 2009)

That will probably be passed down a few more times in your family John, beautiful and heartwarming to see how well it was maintained.


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

I like the story as much as the cradle. That is a beautiful toy and I am sure it will get generations of use.


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Danman1957 said:


> That will probably be passed down a few more times in your family John, beautiful and heartwarming to see how well it was maintained.


Really - it's on its way to becoming a genuine antique someday...love the design.


----------



## MEBCWD (Jan 14, 2012)

Really nice cradle John. Looks like it is in good hands, I'm sure it will be around for quite a while.


----------



## JFPNCM (Dec 13, 2009)

Words can not describe that that lasts. Well done on all fronts.


----------

